# WS3600 Vs Oregon WMR100



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2008 às 15:29)

Surgiu a oportunidade de trocar a minha WS3600 pela WMR100.
Qual é a vossa opinião relativamente aos dois produtos.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 15:54)

São muito semelhantes. Se fosses trocar por uma oregon 928NX aí dizia logo: "avança"  Assim acho que não vale a pena o esforço.

Fica a "minha" opinião.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jul 2008 às 12:17)

Obrigado HotSpot


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2008 às 22:32)

HotSpot disse:


> São muito semelhantes. Se fosses trocar por uma oregon 928NX aí dizia logo: "avança"  Assim acho que não vale a pena o esforço.
> 
> Fica a "minha" opinião.



Para além de serem semelhantes, há que ter em conta o valor de cada uma delas e a verdade é que a WS3600 vale mais do que uma WMR100.
Na minha opinião, não vale a pena trocares de estação; gosto bastante da WS3600, para além da questão da resolução do pluviómetro da tua La Crosse, que é muito melhor do que o da Oregon, que têm *0,1 mm* e *1,0 mm*, respectivamente.


----------



## Breitling (22 Jul 2008 às 09:56)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> ...para além da questão da resolução do pluviómetro da tua La Crosse, que é muito melhor do que o da Oregon, que têm *0,1 mm* e *1,0 mm*, respectivamente.



Não, isso não é certo. A resolução do pluviômetro de todos os modelos de LaCrosse é de 0,5 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2008 às 10:40)

Exactamente a resolução da WS3600 é 0.5 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2008 às 11:10)

Realmente fui confirmar e a resolução do pluviómetro da WMR100 é de 1.0, neste ponto a ws3600 ganha. Penso que vou então manter a minha ws3600.
Obrigado pessoal pela ajuda
Ainda pensei nesta situação pk a ws3600 já não é a primeira vez que fica doida e faz reset. Já li por aí que é um defeito destas máquinas. 
Alguém sabe o porquê?


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 11:29)

jpmartins disse:


> Ainda pensei nesta situação pk a ws3600 já não é a primeira vez que fica doida e faz reset. Já li por aí que é um defeito destas máquinas.
> Alguém sabe o porquê?



Não sei as razões mas a Net está cheia de testemunhos desses como já deves também saber. Este blogue é que tem falado mais no assunto, tem muitos post's sobre essas chatices que nem todos os modelos parecem ter:
http://davep-wx.blogspot.com/search/label/ws3600

Ele a certa altura desligou o DCF77 (do acerto da hora) parece que melhorou muito, mas mesmo assim de vez em quando faz um auto reset.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2008 às 12:04)

Vince disse:


> Ele a certa altura desligou o DCF77 (do acerto da hora) parece que melhorou muito, mas mesmo assim de vez em quando faz um auto reset.



Por acaso já tinha reparado nisso, mas pensei ser coincidência, ainda não tinha certezas de nada.
Obrigado Vince.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2008 às 14:07)

jpmartins disse:


> Exactamente a resolução da WS3600 é 0.5 mm.



Isso sempre me intrigou, pois no manual vem *0,5 mm*, mas conheço uma pessoa que tem uma La Crosse WS3600 e me garante que a resolução é de *0,1 mm*, porque muitas vezes a precipitação apresenta terminação em ,1 ou ,2, por exemplo.
Mas também sei que algumas têm *0,5 mm* de resolução e não consigo perceber porque é que algumas têm uma resolução e outras outra; talvez tenha a ver com a versão da estação, que pode ser mais ou menos recente.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2008 às 14:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Isso sempre me intrigou, pois no manual vem *0,5 mm*, mas conheço uma pessoa que tem uma La Crosse WS3600 e me garante que a resolução é de *0,1 mm*, porque muitas vezes a precipitação apresenta terminação em ,1 ou ,2, por exemplo.
> Mas também sei que algumas têm *0,5 mm* de resolução e não consigo perceber porque é que algumas têm uma resolução e outras outra; talvez tenha a ver com a versão da estação, que pode ser mais ou menos recente.



Sim a minha também apresenta esses valores, devido à resolução do pluviómetro não ser 0.5mm certos, mas sim 0.518 mm. Penso eu 
Esta situação é mencionada no fim do manual, onde apresenta as características de cada sensor.


----------



## Breitling (23 Jul 2008 às 08:04)

jpmartins disse:


> Sim a minha também apresenta esses valores, devido à resolução do pluviómetro não ser 0.5mm certos, mas sim 0.518 mm. Penso eu
> Esta situação é mencionada no fim do manual, onde apresenta as características de cada sensor.



Efetivamente é um problema de decimais. A resolução real é em polegadas (não se se em português se diz assim): 0.02 polegadas. Ao fazer a conversão a mm. ficam decimais que se vão acumulando. Isto é, um tombado do balancín supõem 0.508 mm. Se por exemplo se produzem 12 tombados (6 mm), a medida real serão 6.096 mm, e a estação mostrará 6.1 mm.


----------

